# A Step Towards the Light Assault Gun



## Sukerkin (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/11876041

Oh my!  This has been on the cards for so long it is hard to credit that it has finally made production and assignment!

Just one step towards the LAG beloved of Traveller players all around the world.

Note:  For those that don't know, "Traveller" is a science fiction role playing game, much played during the early '80's.


----------

